# Converting a Weber ONE-TOUCH® SILVER 22.5" to a WSM?



## little smokey (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone ever try it using the Mini-WSM method?  If so looking for some info here, what size pot did you use for it?


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not an expert but it's my understanding that the 18.5 uses a 80 qt pot and the 22.5 uses a section of a 55 gal drum...

If this is incorrect please inform us of the correct info...  I'd love to know as well.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm going to jump in and follow this thread to see where it goes. I have a Weber Silver too, and would be interested to hear from some people who've done it.


----------



## little smokey (Aug 5, 2014)

Running with the 55 gallon Drum lead above I see the inside diameter is 22.5" so that could work.  WOuld love to hear from someone who has done it though to verify and save me some time and frustration.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 5, 2014)

Go UDS.













uds 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















uds 29.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 12, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## little smokey (Aug 5, 2014)

SO here is what I am thinking take a 55 gallon barrel cut it in half maybe a bit bigger actually, and drill a ton of holes in the bottom to use as a diffuser kinda like the steamer insert for the Mini-WSM.  Add two - three racks and of course use the lid of the weber.  SO those of you with the weber kettle already does the bottom of the kettle have more than enough room for coals or should I be looking at cutting out the bottom of the barrel to make more room and move the diffuser up higher in the barrel?


----------



## little smokey (Aug 5, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Go UDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO it looks like the lid is not an exact fit you had to make some adjustments right?


----------



## grimm5577 (Aug 5, 2014)

Standard 55 gallon drums have an interior width of 22.5" and an exterior width of 23"-24". Most UDS have a lip on the inside where the lid can rest. As far as a WSM mini, a lot of people have liked the *Vasconia Steamer 32 QT *but thats for a smokey joe. For a 22.5" OTG canjun bandit makes a few conversion kits but otherwise you'd want to use a 55 gallon drum and modify it to fit the lip of the grill. But at that point, of getting a drum, and cleaning it, to only use half when you could have a UDS with less work and waste.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 5, 2014)

little smokey said:


> SO it looks like the lid is not an exact fit you had to make some adjustments right?


You can cut the lip off to make it fit.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...divorced-smoke-chamber-for-amnps-lots-of-pics

Here is a link to my build. Their are a lot of nice builds in the UDS section.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

